# Centipedes as food?



## Mars788 (Sep 9, 2011)

I discovered recently that this seems to be a big season for house centipedes. I was wondering, can bettas eat centipedes?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

eww. I wouldn't try it. I think centipedes can bite, therefore injuring the fish and it might be too big for a betta to eat plus it also might carry pesticides or something else from being outside.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Some centipedes are poisonous too...yuck..God those things are disgusting lol. Millipedes arent much better but, gag. Lol. I wouldnt try it, just for the safety of your fishies


----------



## Mars788 (Sep 9, 2011)

That makes sense. I wouldn't have fed the boys one live anyway...that would require me touching a live centipede. *shudder* Figured it couldn't hurt to ask. Thanks!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I would never put those unholy wicked creatures into my fishies tummies. o.o 
Good choice with that


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL I'd shudder too, not gunna lie, if I see one, I squish it. They're one of the few bugs that I cannot stand to even look at. Blech! In the movie king kong, when those giant centipedes were in the log with her, I flipped out and had to shut my eyes lmao


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

My dad grew up in Singapore with foot-long centipedes that bite. I am so glad I didn't. *shudder*


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Aaaaaah!! Thats like my worst nightmare :|


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Our LPS had a Vietnamese giant centipede.
They had THAT, but they never had any rhino horned beetles that I wanted  they have such poor choice!


----------



## Mars788 (Sep 9, 2011)

One of my suitemates is a bug expert (i think she's a biology minor?), and has repeatedly told me they're harmless.





.....That doesn't mean I have to like them.


----------



## TakoLuLu (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't care if they're harmless or not, they're gross! Lol


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Our house centipedes are harmless.
The big tropical ones have a venomous "fang" at the end of each foot o.o 
I saw a video of one wrapping around a snake, and that's all it did and the snake died really fast x.x


----------



## plakatkhmer (Mar 18, 2012)

That is nassSSSsSsSTttYyY. lol


----------



## Mars788 (Sep 9, 2011)

plakatkhmer said:


> That is nassSSSsSsSTttYyY. lol


^----This. Agreed.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Not all of them are harmless.. 

I love bugs, with a very few exceptions. Centipedes are on the exception list. >< 

And yeah, not great fish food, I think. Mosquitos are better live food.


----------



## samual989 (Mar 24, 2012)

Well... Do a geography check and see what type of centipede's r from the betta's natural habitat and if the same type, I would say feed them to your betta's! The species of centipede I have here eat soil animals... I.E. Worms! Which would make them a healthy choice. Y is it when someone is scared of something they fear the postive uses of the species. People in the 1800's hated wolves. The centipede is a neccessary part of a food chain which I'm sure the betta is part of. Just chop em up if u use them. As far as poisonous ur betta will not eat them if that is the case, ants r more likely to bite and most breeds of ants r poisonous and I know of people who feed their fish them!!! And the ant doesn't carry poison it wears it!!! Just do some reading about the centipede u intend to use and use it as a snack supplement at most.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Centipede are a common food source used as a color enhancer with Red Arowanas keepers....... due to the toxins the centipede contains-this help keep the fish more red in color-never heard of them being used for Bettas....


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I just saw one of those suckers this morning ... I can live with millipedes, but centepedes give me the creeps.


----------



## samual989 (Mar 24, 2012)

Gd to know ofl! Ty


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Eeww. Lol


----------

